# Panfishing NE Ohio Lakes



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

I did not have a good year for crappie fishing on Mogadore in 2007. What happened? Same on Wingfoot, although, caught some lunker bass and redears at Wingfoot. I believe fishing is going to a end at Wingfoot, only a matter of time. TO BAD. I used to catch some nice crappie at Harveys pond at West Branch, but that also seems to have slowed. Since retiring from the Navy in 1998, I have had a difficult time finding a good fishing hole in this area. I find lakes that have boat rentals so I can throw my trolling motor on the rear, which begs a certain why question, Nimisilla, no boat rentals? Might have to start looking South in 2008, to find a new hole. Any suggestions close to Akron and vicinity


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll take you out this Spring and show you around. I'll PM you when the time comes.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!! And Big Daddy Carl will take care of ya up there. !!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

He sure will. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Mosquito and West Branch have nice slabs in them. 
Portage Lakes gives up a few too. Go the the Division 3 headquarters on Portage Lakes Drive and they will give you gps coordinates for the brushpiles they drop.
The docks and areas of what used to Froggies by the clock tower on Portage Lakes is decent. In the channels in the back of Long Lake can be good too.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I believe the crappie bite is changing somewhat. I find in Lake Erie and Sandusky Bay they have moved and still haven't found a stopping point yet.
I think that's because of the clearing water.
At Findley S.P. I thought all the crappies were stunted, but after doing different things, I found them alot deeper instead.

Yes, Carl," the Master of Panfish" will point out things to you, but don't give up, it boils down to figuring out what they want.

Never over look stained water over clear esp. around spawning time.

There's a answer to your problem.

Crappies For Ever !!!!

Good fishing,
JimG


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

All

Thanks for the insight. Look forward to hearing from you all when the bite begins. 
Crappie Slayer


----------



## thegodfather1076 (Feb 18, 2008)

What up Dave? I just signed up so I figured I would let you know.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Nick
welcome aboard. Get your dad signed up. Great site great people. Thinkin about that crappie tournament
Dave


----------

